# Realtek sound issue, need help



## Fearz (Mar 17, 2018)

I just bought the Maximus X Code and i'm really having a rough time with its SupremeFX sound...

I'm using Optical (Toslink) and i'm trying to use the SupremeFX application along with that, so after installing the latest driver, I have 2 options in Windows Sound CP:

1. Realtek Digital Output
2. Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio) (Disabled by default)

For me to enable the Speakers, I have to open the SupremeFX app, click on Options and choose Connector Settings: AC97 Front Panel

If I choose HD Audio Front Panel, then Speakers in windows CP is disabled.

Now If I choose Option 1, I get sound through my AVR

but then in the SupremeFX I have 2 Options:

1. Speakers (has tons of options, such as configuring my speakers setup (5.1, 7.1 etc)
2. Digital Output (literally has zero configurations)

So now I can set to default device to Speakers but there is no sound from that, sound only comes out if I set to 1. Realtek Digital Output but then no options to configure...

Anyone has any ideas?

Using Windows 10 1709 fully updated, tried the Asus newest drivers & older ones as well ass Realtek newest ones...no sound will come out if I set default device to Speakers...


----------



## EsaT (Mar 21, 2018)

Even though they're physically in same device Windows treats digital output as separate playback device.
When selecting that as default all programs/sources default to it:
Those with audio in DD5.1/DTS format can send it directly in that format.
Those without either encoding use standard stereo PCM.
Without DD/DTS encoder you can't change that.

Though for example Creative sound cards have also option of digital output of stereo mix. (binaural sound simulation for headphones)
Anyway with digital output as default in playback settings sound sources should completely bypass Realtek's software.


----------



## hat (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to achieve here.

If you're using Optical, you have to select that digital output. If you select Speakers, now you're telling the system to use the analog 3.5mm output. You're not hearing sound because your speakers aren't connected to that. Using any digital output, like Optical, or even HDMI, the system is simply passing the raw digital signal over to the device on the other end (like a receiver). In other words, whatever additional sound processing you might be looking for with the SupremeFX app are not available when using digital because it just doesn't do that. The raw digital signal is literally just passed through to the other end. If you want to use that, you'll need to select Speakers, which means you'll need to find a way to connect your speakers to the analog 3.5mm output instead of using Optical. Something like this would work for that. Note that if you're going beyond stereo, a lot of receivers don't have analog inputs for any more than that. You'll need digital (HDMI, Optical, etc) to go beyond that.


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 18, 2018)

also OP did not specify what kind of AVR (the receiver) the person is using and what "digital" audio connections the AVR supports, which is also important.  not all AVRs can support certain digital audio connections and may have to use the "analog" output


----------



## BobaBrett (May 24, 2018)

Im pretty sure hes talking about the sonic studio and supreme FX app for realtek for the Asus boards. Sadly sonic studio III is disabled for toslink.. It took me days to figure out how to get proper 7.1 enabled via toslink thanks to Asus it really sucks too Sonic Studio III is a nifty little program. Look at the post above this one link here. Look for my post on how to get Dobly Digital LIVE working and follow what the OP states see if that gets you what you are looking for. If I am wrong sorry for wasting your time =)


----------



## erpguy53 (May 26, 2018)

read my post very carefully, BobaBrett.

When I said *AVR*, I mean the output device for audio [AVR = audio/video receiver].  The "receiver" or audio output device (like stereo speakers or even a home theater audio entertainment system) is what I'm most concerned about.  and not all kinds of "receivers" support a toslink connection.


----------

